# Dad and two 18 year old boys-7/6 or 7/7



## Midlothian dad (Aug 5, 2007)

59 year old dad and 2 boys and rest of family staying at Brannon realty house across from Snapper Inn 7/4-7/11
Gave up my boat years ago and friends boat is too old and unsafe
Have pulled boat to Arkansas(Quachita) Texoma, Whitney, Freeport, PA on many occasions as I love Striper and King fishing but have caught Snapper,AJ, Dorado, Shark, Tuna and have been spooled by who knows what.
Have fished in Cabo and Cancun with wife
Know how expensive it is for gas and bait and also know how important is to get boat clean after trip and that equipment is also cleaned and stored properly and to be organized during trip
Would like to either crew one of those two days with family type person or find a boat to rent perhaps from someone that needs help making a payment or from someone selling or whoever 
Son loves catching even those nasty Jack Crevalles
Have put in at Bridge Bait and over at the public ramp near Elliotts which is never crowded
Any help would be appreciated
My email is [email protected] and name is Benny


----------

